
An Open Letter to Managers of Women - jasonshen
https://medium.com/@JasonShen/an-open-letter-to-managers-of-women-58b1655943ce
======
angersock
Upvoted because frankly I've seen the exact arguments used against men. The
cause of Labor knows no gender.

